# ATI / Nvidia Comparison Chart



## Bodaggit23

Does anyone know where to find a direct comparison chart for the two?

For example, I want to get an 8600GTS, but I'd like to know
what the equivalent ATI card would be so I can compare prices.


----------



## DCIScouts

Here ya go: http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/...q3-2008/Sum-of-FPS-Benchmarks-Totals,795.html

There should be a new one coming out fairly soon with some of the newest models on it as well...


----------



## Bodaggit23

Very nice! Exactly what I was looking for. :good:

*bookmarks the page*


----------

